# '47 DX



## BFGforme (Apr 14, 2018)

Been working on this for awhile, think finally done!!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 14, 2018)

Damn nice looking project.


----------



## Howard Gordon (Apr 14, 2018)

Real nice.


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 14, 2018)

Thanks got a lot of time and$ tied up in it with paint and new chrome!! Also have kickback hub on it!


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 14, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Damn nice looking project.



Thanks


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 14, 2018)

Howard Gordon said:


> Real nice.



Thanks


----------

